# Espagne et prise secteur



## frol (19 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,
je voudrais savoir si je dois acheter un adaptateur spécial pour les prises électriques Espagnoles
J'ai un ibook G4
Je suis belges et je crois que les prises Belges sont les même que celles française (2 broches ronde plus un trou pour la terre)


----------



## imimi (19 Juillet 2006)

frol a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> je voudrais savoir si je dois acheter un adaptateur sp&#233;cial pour les prises &#233;lectriques Espagnoles
> J'ai un ibook G4
> Je suis belges et je crois que les prises Belges sont les m&#234;me que celles fran&#231;aise (2 broches ronde plus un trou pour la terre)


pas la peine d'acheter quoi que ce soit, ce sont les m&#234;mes 
2 fiches rondes et 1 fiche femelle pour la terre


Bon voyage


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juillet 2006)

230 V (50 Hz), pas d'adaptateur n&#233;cessaire

mais en Espagne il y AUSSI un 2 &#232; type de brochage
il existe encore des prises Schuko


----------



## imimi (19 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> mais en Espagne il y AUSSI un 2 è type de brochage
> il existe encore des prises Schuko


gna gna gna
pffff... quelle idée d'aller dans la cambrousse espagnole aussi...


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juillet 2006)

Il ya tout ce qu'il faut ici : 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prise_&#233;lectrique



C'est les m&#234;mes prises en France et en Espagne


----------



## Pooley (19 Juillet 2006)

je confirme, mon pb G4 est actuellement branché sur secteru à Barcelone


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juillet 2006)

pr&#233;cision:  secteru c'est une radio catalane

( je sooors)


----------



## Pooley (19 Juillet 2006)

édité...désolé j'arrive toujours pas à me faire à la petite taille du clavier... bon ok je suis ptetre un peu dislexique sur les bords mais ca reste secondaire  

attends moi pascalformac je te rejoins dehors!!


----------



## frol (20 Juillet 2006)

Merci pour ces indications


----------

